
Daylight saving time could end in California - coloneltcb
http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article62292437.html
======
DerekL
Good idea. I wouldn't mind it so much if it were only half the year, but now
it's almost eight months long.

------
DrScump
This is a ridiculous concept because California, by practice and in keeping
with national standards, has _already been in violation of its own
Constitution for decades_ in this regard.

The Constitution defines DST as from the "last Sunday in April until last
Sunday in September", which, if obeyed, would already put CA with different
effective dates from the rest of North America.

